# Tankmates in a 5 Gallon Tank?



## obxfiction (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm new here, and new to caring for a Betta the _correct _way. Like most people, I always thought they were okay in small bowls, and the petstore owner I bought our blue male Beta from said he didn't need heat or anything special. I've done some research and found otherwise, but please forgive my overall ignorance. He's in a small bowl now, but later today I'm taking my son to find his fish a nicer setup. 5 gallons, plants, a heater, etc. Is there anything that can live in the tank with him? My husband thinks 5 gallons with 1 fish is ridiculous. I've read different things. I seem to remember having an algae eater in with one once, years ago. What, if anything can live with "Azure," without harming him or becoming food? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Only a few shrimp or a snail can live in a 5 gallon, unless you want to divide it and get another betta to split it with.
If you bought a 10 gallon you would have more options.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Not much can live with him. It may look bare to your husband but that's just the way it has to be. I have my 5g split with 2 bettas and a tiger nerite snail. I have my tank packed with live plants (well, not packed... But I have enough to help with ammonia). You will want a filter with adjustable flow. My 5g has a whisper10. (not the 10i). Then I wrapped some pantyhose around the intake hose and some regular sponge to the output so the water stays calm and still. Bettas don't like currents. 

assume your fish is blue because his name is Azure? My old blue betta's colors popped out on black gravel and bright green plants. 
Good luck shopping!!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a male betta & a mystery snail in my 5.5g & there is constant movement from them so empty it does not look. Please be sure to read up on cycling a tank so that you are able to keep your new Betta healthy.


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

Some times African Dwarf Frogs make good tankmates- but from what I've read, they're really hit-or-miss. Whether or not they will be compatible has to do with how aggressive your betta is.

If you go that route and get ADFs, be sure to have an extra container to keep them in in case your betta doesn't like them.

I'm going to try them out with my fish this weekend. Fingers crossed!

And also, it's really awesome that you're moving your fish to a bigger setup. He's going to flourish!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

African Dwarf Frogs would still much rather prefer a 10 gallon, as not only can they end up stressed from close quarters with other creatures, but they can decide they want to chew up your fish's fins if he gets annoyed. The Betta may also play the predator card and pester him to death. For ADFs I recommend 10 gallons - especially because they cause a lot of waste... More than most people think. 

Otherwise snails or shrimp fit in that tank. With snails, they do make more waste... But they aren't all that bad. Shrimp are another hit and miss.... They may become breakfast, or be completely ignored.

JUST REMEMBER... Whatever you decide to go with *make sure to quarantine for at least 2 weeks*. Many times people have tossed new fish in a tank, and have had to heavily medicate everyone because one fish was sick. We don't want that to happen to you


----------



## obxfiction (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. We went out and bought Azure a deluxe 10 gallon tank setup, plants, and a pagoda he can hide in. We conditioned the water, checked the temp vs. the temp he was in, and they were the same, so we welcomed him to his new home. He's _so_ happy! He's all over the place, checking it all out. Eventually, we'll think about compatible tankmates, but for now, he's the king of his domain, and _very_ happy. And just as spoiled as our son and our dogs. ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice tank!!


----------



## obxfiction (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you! Azure sure likes it.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh how pretty! I hope that hubby sees why a bigger tank is so good for him and yall as well. He can zip about and have lots of fun with some much room and doing water changes is easier because you have to take out less of the tank volume! Plus, 1 Betta in a 10 gallon means you guys can catch crazy things going on with his water before something bad happens!

You can still add some shrimp or a snail. Cherry Shrimp are actually very pretty and have a very low bioload (just add extra hiding places and feed your little man beforehand!). Cory Cats are awesome, but you need a cycled tank and either smooth gravel or sand substrate for them, so a good thing to keep in mind for the future. An ADF can work in a 10 gallon as long as you research how to feed it. Neons are a no because they are usually fin nippers in a 10 gallon and in small numbers.

Also, having extra hiding spots actually makes fish come out MORE because they feel safer. Just something to keep in mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

VERY nice! Make sure to keep an eye on your water parameters (ammo, nitrites, nitrates, Ph) since the tank is new.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice tank! Your sure to have a happy betts!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

obxfiction,

It's good that you went with a larger tank. Larger tanks are less work, easier to cycle and clean, etc.

If your tank is near where 'the action is' in your home, your betta will be plenty amused by everything that is going on.

Oddly enough, most bettas enjoy interacting with people. They are sort of like water puppies (my betta wags her top fin whenever she sees me, like a dog would wag its tail). 

They're brave, intelligent, and quite often their curiosity can get them into trouble! They will get their heads stuck in holes in your tank decorations (which can be fatal); they will jump out of the tank if left uncovered (also fatal); they will explore your tank vacuum a little too closely (possibly fatal, if you don't notice quick enough)! They will swim up your filter's outflow and get into the filter. They are busy enough on their own, and will keep you busy too!

What they really don't need is TANKMATES. Seriously! A really aggressive betta (male or female) will wipe out all smaller tank mates. Shrimp = food. Neons = food. Other bettas = death and destruction. Catfish = death and destruction. Guppies = death and destruction. Do you see a trend here? 

I learned this all the hard way. You can do what you want. You've been warned, lol....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

However, *every single betta is different.* Spartan after he was older was kept with platy fry. He did not care (they were bigger than anything he could eat anyways). Maine had to be kept alone, not even in a divided tank. Fiona was fine in a divided tank, but disliked sororities... Marge, Tina, Rose and Zebra preferred only each other and no other females in their sorority. I also had them in with female guppies... They almost blended in xD Currently I know who likes what... None like most other fish. Most ignore the snails now. Over half hate divided tanks, the females could care less... The plakat females are separated either by tanks or dividers.

When you know YOUR fish, you know YOUR risks  It ends up trial and error... And though you could put the betta or the other tankmate in a bowl temporarily... I would just say either know what you want to try, expect the best or worst, or have a back up tank just in case :lol:


----------

